# [gelöst] Acer Aspire 5 - Tastatur-Problem

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

auf meinem Notebook ist gentoo-unstable installiert.

Ich habe da seit ein paar Tagen ein Problem:

Tastatur < > Pfeil nach links, nach rechts, nach unten, nach oben.

Bild rauf, Bild runter

Einzelne Schritte funktionieren, doch wenn ich auf Konsole

bisherige Befehle suche, komme ich mit den Pfeiltasten nur einzeln vorwärts.

Bisher konnte ich wesentlich schneller vorankommen, wenn ich zB die Pfeiltaste nach oben länger drückte, dann sausten die vergangenen Befehle sehr schnell vorbei.

Anderes Beispiel:

Wenn ich in einem Text einen Buchstaben korrigieren will, der 15 Zeilen weiter oben

steht, muß ich per Einzeldruck jede Zeile nach oben wandern, was Zeit kostet.

Wenn ich die Pfeiltaste fest drücke, passiert gar nichts, was bisher aber immer funktioniert hat.

Nun die Frage:

Was kann ich machen, damit das wieder wie bisher funktioniert.

Irgend eine Enstellung habe ich möglicherweise versehentlich geändert. Aber ich weiss nicht, was genau.

Wenn ich das Notebook neu starte, dann das Boot-Menu auftaucht, ich die Pfeiltaste nach unten drücke (Dauerdruck), saust es im Menu schnell runter.

Nur Im Gentoo-System wird das blockiert.

Wie kann ich das wieder hinbekommen?

Danke im voraus für Hilfe.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Thu Feb 18, 2021 9:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Auf dem Notebook sind auch Mageia8 und ArchLinux installiert.

Die habe ich gerade aktualisiert.

Dann mal die Pfeiltasten ausprobiert:

Hier funktionieren diese einwandfrei.

Daraus schließe ich, daß ich entweder in den Touchpad-Einstellungen

(Systemsettings) irgendetwas nicht beachtet habe oder auf der Tastatur

eine Fehlerkombination mit der Fn-Taste gemacht habe.

Übrigens: auch in der systemd-Version von Gentoo funktionert das nicht.

Nun bleibt also die Frage, ob - und wenn ja - ich das irgendwie ändern kann.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Banana

Welches DE wird verwendet? Hast du da mal bei den Tastatur oder sogar Assitenzeinstellungen geschaut?

----------

## ManfredB

Mein Desktop ist plasma/KDE.

Was meinst du mit Assitenzeinstellungen?

In den Systemeinstellungen kommt doch touchpad vor - weil ich xf86-input-synaptics installiert habe.

Weitere Einstellungen sind mir im Moment nicht klar.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

Funktioniert es wenn du in der reinen konsole bist (also ohne graphische oberfläche?)

Das ganze klingt danach als ob autorepeat ausgeschaltet sei

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo firefly,

auf Konsole habe ich es noch nicht getestet.

Wo finde ich denn autorepeat?

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Wenn ich in der konsole app-misc/mc aufrufe und zB im Verzeichnis der binpkgs etwas bestimmtes suche,

dann ist das schon ein langer Prozess, bis ich dort gelandet bin, wo ich hinwollte.

Doch meine Frau, die auch ein Notebook nutzt, aber ausschließlich Windows hat,

hat mich auf etwas aufmerksam gemacht, was sie macht, wenn sie in einem solchen Verzeichnis schnell

am gesuchten Punkt ankommen will:

mit 2 Fingern auf dem Touchpad kann ich mich sehr schnell auf das gesuchte Verzeichnis hinbewegen.

Das nutze ich normalerweise, wenn ich meine Zeitung morgens abrufe, bei mir speichere und dann in okular öffne.

Dort nutze ich schon immer diese Methode mit den 2 Fingern auf dem Touchpad.

So habe ich nun einen kleinen Ausweg entdeckt, dennoch

normal up, down, left, right geht nur mit Einzelanklick

Ebenso Bild up und Bild down oder die nach links bewegte Löschtaste oberhalb der Entertaste.

Fazit: autorepeat - nur wo finde ich das?

Danke jedenfalls für diesen Tipp.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Was meinst du mit Assitenzeinstellungen?

 

Das sind die Einstellungen wie das Verhalten von Feststelltasten oder die Geschwindigkeit der Tastenreaktion. https://userbase.kde.org/System_Settings/Accessibility

 *Quote:*   

> Dort nutze ich schon immer diese Methode mit den 2 Fingern auf dem Touchpad.

 

Das ist das "Mausrad". Eine Emulation wie als würde man scrollen.

Schau mal hier. Vielleicht hilft es weiter. Bin leider kein KDE user:

https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/384390/kde-keyboard-repeat-delay-rate-settings-dont-work-have-no-effect

https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972627

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Banana,

danke für die Links, leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen,

Noch eine neue Meldung:

diese Einschränkung kommt nur in gentoo-unstable und gentoo-systemd vor,

in gentoo-stable ist alles ganz normal.

Fazit für mich:

irgendetwas muss sich in unstable und systemd geändert haben.

Die Frage ist nur: was hat sich geändert?

Ist autorepeat vielleicht der Punkt?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fazit für mich:
> 
> irgendetwas muss sich in unstable und systemd geändert haben.
> ...

 

Ich denke nicht dass es an systemd bzw. nicht systemd liegt. Eher an eine konfigurationsunterschied.

Und ich  meinte die konsole die du z.b. mit strg+alt+F<X> erreichst wenn X11 läuft

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo firefly,

das ist mir schon klar, leider habe ich es noch nicht getestet,

aber das mache ich noch.

Inzwischen habe ich dasselbe Problem am PC mit der  Tastatur.

Ich bewege mich gerade auf unstable, da habe ich sofort gemerkt,

daß die Pfeilbewegungen genauso blockiert sind wie am Notebook.

Seltsam....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Soeben habe ich auf dem Notebook (eingeloggt in gentoo-unstable) den Test gemacht:

Alt-F2 und ich lande außerhalb des Systems auf konsole.

Sofort getestet: rasant läuft Pfeiltaste up, wenn ich den Finger auf der Taste lasse,

also liegt es nicht am Notebook, das steht schon einmal fest.

Die Frage bleibt also bestehen: warum funktioniert das auf dem Desktop nicht?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

Wie schon gesagt liegt das wohl an der autorepeat einstellung fürs keyboard.

Das Problem sollte dann auch sichtbar sein, wenn du in einem text eingabefeld eine buchstaben taste gedrückt hälst.

Wenn autorepeat aus ist wird der buchstabe nur einmal erscheinen ansonsten nach kurzer wartezeit taucht der buchstabe dann in folge auf

Under KDE Plasma gibt in System-Settings->InputDevices->Keyboard im Tab Hardware den Punkt "Keyboard Repeat"

Bei mir ist dort folgende settings aktiv:

- Turn On

- Delay 600ms

- Rate: 25 repeats/s

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe es jetzt erst richtig verstanden, da du mir den genauen Ort beschrieben hast.

Dann habe ich die Änderung vorgenommen - und siehe da, es funktioniert wieder.

Nun sage ich ganz herzlichen Dank und großen Respekt vor der Geduld, die ihr erwiesen habt,

um mir behilflich zu sein.

Ich wünsche euch eine gute Zeit und vor allem Gesundheit in der Corona-Pandemie.

Liebe Grüße

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag:

Ich habe mir einmal die Systemsettings von gentoo-stable und gentoo-unstable und gentoo-systemd angeschaut.

gentoo-stable: Systemsettings sieht ganz anders aus als in unstable und systemd,

vor allem ist dort alles in deutscher Sprache, während es in unstable und systemd in englischer Sprache ist.

Offensichtlich ist in gentoo-stable an diesen Einstellungen nichts geändert worden,

auch wenn es schon etliche Updates gab.

Dagegen in unstable und systemd muss während der letzte Updates - bevor ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe -

eine Änderung in den Systemsettings gekommen sein, denn davor hat alles noch einwandfrei geklappt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

das war vermutlich ein Bug im brandneuen KDE Plasma 5.21, siehe https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=431923

sollte aber im Gentoo schon mit =kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.21.0-r1 gefixt sein, siehe https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/?id=4012bcddce5212c8ed04ee2a1f24b7a632c054c9 :)

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Josef.95!

Herzlichen Dank für die Links.

Nun ist alles klar.

Gestern habe ich auch auf meinem PC das Problem gehabt, konnte es aber sehr schnell

"reparieren".

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und möglichst wenig

Sahara-Staub ( :Smile: 

Gruß

Manfred

----------

